# From Phenom II 720 to Phenom II 960T



## WojtasRed (Aug 31, 2012)

Is it a good idea to change Phenom II 720 to Phenom II 960T?
Or may be Phenom II 970 is better choice?

I`ve a mobo with AM2+ socket (GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD3P AM2+ Bios 7b).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2012)

either will be a great choice but the 960T has the potential to unlock to a six core


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

Phenom II X6 would be greater performance boost. Your mobo supports any Phenom II X6.


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Phenom II X6 would be greater performance boost. Your mobo supports any Phenom II X6.



Any suggestions?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2012)

Depends on what you use your rig for. Gaming, not so much performance boost. Multicore apps, you are better off not gambling your luck and get the x6 instead (although you will need motherboard and ram upgrade as well).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2012)

do you live near a microcenter


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Any suggestions?


Depends on the budget. Even 1045T can be OC'd up to 3,3 - 3,4 GHz.


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 31, 2012)

So, may be  a better way is to wait and change processor for about 2 yrs?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> So, may be  a better way is to wait and change processor for about 2 yrs?



Depends on whether you are willing to move to the blue camp, the two bridges are good upgrades. Alternatively, you can sit out and wait for a good construction vehicle to pop up.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 1, 2012)

Could someone provide a link with 720 and 965 games tests?


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 1, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Is it a good idea to change Phenom II 720 to Phenom II 960T?
> Or may be Phenom II 970 is better choice?
> 
> I`ve a mobo with AM2+ socket (GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD3P AM2+ Bios 7b).



No point changing. Either get a Phenom II X6 or don't bother.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 1, 2012)

Isn`t 965 better than 1090T?


```
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=102
```


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2012)

965 Black is NO way better than a 1090t. Regarding your question in the OP, it is worth the upgrade.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 965 Black is NO way better than a 1090t. Regarding your question in the OP, it is worth the upgrade.



Tests (for games) shows, that 965 is a bit better (or equal) than 1090T...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Tests (for games) shows, that 965 is a bit better (or equal) than 1090T...



At the same clock speed I presume? Link(s) please to what you're seeing.


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> At the same clock speed I presume? Link(s) please to what you're seeing.



Look up a bit in the thread and you see the link.

Limited amount of games I think. I think you should look up reviews. I'll see if I can fuind anything.

EDIT: Had a quick look around (TPU, Neoseeker) and yeah they appear to be very close in games. They were posted almost 2.5 years ago though, I don't know how games like BF3 and so on behave on them.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 1, 2012)

Frick said:


> Look up a bit in the thread and you see the link.
> 
> Limited amount of games I think. I think you should look up reviews. I'll see if I can fuind anything.



Waiting


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2012)

Does you 720 unlock btw? That would save you money as it'll essentially become an x4 920. If you're into games only I'd go for whatever is cheapest.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2012)

Frick said:


> Had a quick look around (TPU, Neoseeker) and yeah they appear to be very close in games



I understand that. Thank you for the links, just wanted to make sure all on the same page. Now from an overclockability standpoint. My post wasn't talking strictly from a gaming standpoint. 


What's going to hurt the performance of the chip is going to be the ddr2 base from there IMO if having to do a board switch, I'd go with an i3 2100 + p67/z68.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 1, 2012)

This is comparison (720 and 965) (games):


```
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-x4-965,2389-8.html
```


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 1, 2012)

You have to find your max fsb of your motherboard.
I wouldn't recommend to switch if your mobo doesnt support >1000 mhz.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 1, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Tests (for games) shows, that 965 is a bit better (or equal) than 1090T...





Frick said:


> Look up a bit in the thread and you see the link.
> 
> Limited amount of games I think. I think you should look up reviews. I'll see if I can fuind anything.
> 
> EDIT: Had a quick look around (TPU, Neoseeker) and yeah they appear to be very close in games. They were posted almost 2.5 years ago though, I don't know how games like BF3 and so on behave on them.





More cores doesn't always scale well for older games which is why the 965 appears faster or equal. Essentially, they are the same architecture so they are the same performance in non multi threaded games. At best in a 1-4 threaded game the 965 will only get a few frame rates more because the L3 cache is being shared across fewer cores. The performance increase will be negligible which is what that review shows.


But newer and upcoming games are supporting 6 cores, the 1090T would be in a different league. Games like BF3 which would have a 4 core at 100% CPU would be balanced across 2 additional cores thus freeing resources to manage background applications.

An example would be when the Phenom II X2 550 BE was released it was outperforming the Phenom II X4's in games. The primary reason was because the games were old and single threaded. 3 years later The Phenom II X2 would struggle in BF3 and other multi threaded titles but the Phenom II X4 would be fine. It's the same concept with the X6. We are moving towards multi threaded environments.

Gaming aside. The 1090T, being 6 cores would be generally snappier, and would be much more productive in graphic design, CAD, encoding and pretty much all other areas. It's the all round better processor.



WojtasRed said:


> This is comparison (720 and 965) (games):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ignore that. Those games are old, most are single threaded. The 965 would be even faster in today's multi-threaded games. Likewise the 1090T would be faster than the 965 in upcoming titles.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 1, 2012)

A 960T or any 6 core CPU is better than any of the old Deneb Phenom IIs. However, DDR2 RAM holds them back significantly, and you would need a new motherboard and RAM for that which kind of defeats the purpose of upgrading an old platform. 

Priced out an LGA 1155 system? One of those would be tremendously faster.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 2, 2012)

So, there`s a better idea, to save some money and for 1-2yrs buy new MoBo, RAM and CPU, right?
There`s no sense to swap 720 on 965?


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 2, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> So, there`s a better idea, to save some money and for 1-2yrs buy new MoBo, RAM and CPU, right?
> There`s no sense to swap 720 on 965?



No that isnt a good idea. If it's going to take you 1-2 years to save for a new motherboard, ram and CPU then I would avoid taking that route. 

Considering this is going to be one of your last upgrades on AM2+ you may as well get the fastest processor on offer which is the X6 range.  DDR2 might be limiting factor but it is supported under bios F7B.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 12, 2012)

Is Phenom II x6 1045T a good choice?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2012)

to clear things up, a 960T is actually a 1090T or 1100T even, with 2 of its six cores shut down... mine does Overclock exceptionally good, 4.2 ghz and 3200 mhz NB ran flawlessly on the 4 cores... with 1.5v on the CPU-NB i even was able to unlock the fifth core, and overclocking still is a charm, especially for a "broken" core.

The 960T will definetly be an upgrade to your 720, i exchanged my aging 955 from one of the birst batches ever produced, and still got a noticeable increase in performance and especially temperatures, with the right clocks... 3000mhz+ on the NB will increase Memory Write speed, and all L3 cache speeds from read to copy, by a significant amount...or alternatively use a fifth core, to get a nice increase in multithreaded things


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

Not worth it to be honest. you would get much more of a benefit going to a Intel Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge setup.

A 2500k and a Asrock Z77 Extreme4 for $134 on newegg right now and a good 8GB 1866 memory kit would be much more beneficial.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not worth it to be honest. you would get much more of a benefit going to a Intel Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge setup.



true, but with the right source you can get one of these 960Ts for dead cheap,opposed to Intel stuff


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> true, but with the right source you can get one of these 960Ts for dead cheap,opposed to Intel stuff



Not really, If you live near Microcenter 2500k's are pretty cheap. even ncix now price matches with microcenter deals. So Either way 2500k can be had for pretty cheap.

Contact NCIX to price match this if you do not live near microcenter

http://microcenter.com/product/354589/Core_i5_2500K_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not really, If you live near Microcenter 2500k's are pretty cheap. even ncix now price matches with microcenter deals. So Either way 2500k can be had for pretty cheap.



Can be, if you are an american and live near a microcenter (not that there would be a lot), then thats true. Otherwise, the Situation is different on the whole Globus, especially in Europe, where they like to ask double the Price than what is the price in the US (something tells me that our OP is not an American, could be wrong there tho)

You know, you dont own the whole world yet, eh?


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2012)

I think with your particular setup, it won't make much of a difference. The 960T is clocked higher and has a stronger IMC, however since you are running 800mhz DDR2 the IMC won't make much of a difference. If you were to upgrade, I would just save up and get yourself something that would really make a difference such as a Z68/Z77 platform.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> I think with your particular setup, it won't make much of a difference. The 960T is clocked higher and has a stronger IMC, however since you are running 800mhz DDR2 the IMC won't make much of a difference. If you were to upgrade, I would just save up and get yourself something that would really make a difference such as a Z68/Z77 platform.



^this.

/thread


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2012)

Meh AMD sukz should probably just go outs and buy yous one of themz new InTlE platforms AMD juts dosNt compatre.


Now back in real life the Phenom 960T's are Thuban based chips with 2 of the 6 cores deactivated. You own a board that fully supports CPU unlocking. For the *$60-90* worth of price a 960T is it is well worth it for an upgrade. Even if it will not unlock the two extra cores it is a more powerful chip and a quick easy upgrade for your DDR2 platform. Thuban overclocks better and has a very good unlock rate when compared to Deneb chips. I honestly do not think the Intel route is worth it since you will need new memory/mobo/CPU. Way more expensive than a drop in upgrade. Not to mention you can still get $40 for those 720BE chips on ebay/forums etc.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Meh AMD sukz should probably just go outs and buy yous one of themz new InTlE platforms AMD juts dosNt compatre.
> 
> 
> Now back in real life the Phenom 960T's are Thuban based chips with 2 of the 6 cores deactivated. You own a board that fully supports CPU unlocking. For the *$60-90* worth of price a 960T is it is well worth it for an upgrade. Even if it will not unlock the two extra cores it is a more powerful chip and a quick easy upgrade for your DDR2 platform. Thuban overclocks better and has a very good unlock rate when compared to Deneb chips. I honestly do not think the Intel route is worth it since you will need new memory/mobo/CPU. Way more expensive than a drop in upgrade. Not to mention you can still get $40 for those 720BE chips on ebay/forums etc.



LOL, that was nearly exactly what was i was thinking about him! 

Thanks for some arguments from one of our professionals, even tho you repeated a few things which i already stated


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> LOL, that was nearly exactly what was i was thinking about him!
> 
> Thanks for some arguments from one of our professionals, even tho you repeated a few things which i already stated



Your post seemed lost in the Intel brainwashing figured I would repeat some needed facts.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys just stop. If the OP can afford a new motherboard & ddr3 along with cost of a cpu, I would suggest going the i3 2120 route. Obviously can't(no offense Wojtas), so a 960T does seem like a worthwhile option sans a 1055t.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 14, 2012)

What about Phenom II x6 1045T?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> What about Phenom II x6 1045T?



Just what you can afford. TBH it doesn't matter with AMD cause most of those chips perform close to each other.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> What about Phenom II x6 1045T?



it would fare better in extensive multithreaded applications, whereas a higher clocked 960t would be better for limited multithreading (most games, for example)


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Is Phenom II x6 1045T a good choice?



Yes. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> to clear things up, a 960T is actually a 1090T or 1100T even, with 2 of its six cores shut down... mine does Overclock exceptionally good, 4.2 ghz and 3200 mhz NB ran flawlessly on the 4 cores... with 1.5v on the CPU-NB i even was able to unlock the fifth core, and overclocking still is a charm, especially for a "broken" core.
> 
> The 960T will definetly be an upgrade to your 720, i exchanged my aging 955 from one of the birst batches ever produced, and still got a noticeable increase in performance and especially temperatures, with the right clocks... 3000mhz+ on the NB will increase Memory Write speed, and all L3 cache speeds from read to copy, by a significant amount...or alternatively use a fifth core, to get a nice increase in multithreaded things



But you are only saying that because you could unlock yours.

Not all 960Ts unlock. Some unlock with dead cores. In which case the OP could be throwing away money on a gamble. 

My advice is to get a real X6 so you are not disappointed and then overclock it.

As for everyone else talking about Intel.The OP already said he has very little money. He can only afford to upgrade his CPU ATM.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 14, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually, i wasnt talking about that... the chance to unlock cores, and even more than one of them, is not that common... i was talking about the overclocking of an x4 locked 960t, which is about as good as if you would OC a 1090t-1100t (960t are just the locked down x4 variant of this silicone, i say it the third time.)

My advice is,Wojtas, dont listen no name people here, that cant even read properly. 

Dent, you should have read the whole topic opposed to just the last few posts... LOL 
Nice try, but FAIL.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 14, 2012)

May be, it`s better to change MoBo (to AM3+ socket) and RAM (to DDR3-1600) and after New Year buy a new CPU (for example; FX-6200 or FX-8120 ), huh? Please, suggest me a good and cheap MoBo (with DDR3-1600 and Phenom FX support).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> May be, it`s better to change MoBo (to AM3+ socket) and RAM (to DDR3-1600) and after New Year buy new CPU (for example; FX-6200 or FX-8120 ), huh? Please, suggest me a good and cheap MoBo (with DDR3-1600 and Phenom FX support).



That would be a horrible move. Bulldozer was no better than thuban (sometime worse) If you do a big change like that then a Intel SB/IB would be more realistic


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> May be, it`s better to change MoBo (to AM3+ socket) and RAM (to DDR3-1600) and after New Year buy a new CPU (for example; FX-6200 or FX-8120 ), huh? Please, suggest me a good and cheap MoBo (with DDR3-1600 and Phenom FX support).



You could easily wait for piledriver at that point and skip the pos bulldozer.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 14, 2012)

cdawall said:


> You could easily wait for piledriver at that point and skip the pos bulldozer.



Would ASROCK 970 Extreme3 AMD 970 support Piledriver?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Would ASROCK 970 Extreme3 AMD 970 support Piledriver?



At this point in time, I doubt there is going to be a motherboard manufacturer that would guarantee piledriver support for the existing motherboards.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 14, 2012)

So, it`s better to wait for Piledriver CPUs?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> So, it`s better to wait for Piledriver CPUs?



Yes worst case scenario you will be able to buy that same board for less when the next batch of chipsets drops out.


----------



## WojtasRed (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks. But for now, what`s a better choice for gamming; Phenom 965 or Phenom 1045T?

AMD Phenom II X6 1045T

```
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X6+1045T
```

AMD Phenom II X4 965

```
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+965
```


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Thanks. But for now, what`s a better choice for gamming; Phenom 965 or Phenom 1045T?
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1045T
> 
> ...



Honestly if you are going to wait then just keep the 720, its a damn good chip.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just overclock it to 3.4GHz (17*200) and 1.35v to hold you over. Those are the settings my 720BE runs at. If you're feeling adventurous, you can try overclocking your RAM a bit (leave it at 800 but increase the 200MHz base clock) and choose a lower CPU multiplier. No guarantees that your RAM will OC a lot, and you are more likely to encounter stability issues if you overclock that way versus changing the multiplier.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 14, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> May be, it`s better to change MoBo (to AM3+ socket) and RAM (to DDR3-1600) and after New Year buy a new CPU (for example; FX-6200 or FX-8120 ), huh? Please, suggest me a good and cheap MoBo (with DDR3-1600 and Phenom FX support).



The only benefit the FX 6xxx series is it overclocks to higher frequencies, like 4.5GHz is easy to achieve. 

Yes moving from an Phenom II X3 720 to an FX 6xxx would be huge, but moving to a Phenom II X3 720  to an Phenom II X6 would be equally a big jump without the financial burden of changing boards.


----------

